# Francesco Artusato's LACS RG7 (Holy dick content)



## MikeH (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 1, 2014)

Pau Ferro fingerboard/headstock?


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 1, 2014)

Way sexy!


----------



## Rotatous (Apr 1, 2014)

Holy hell I'm not even an Ibanez fan but thats amazing looking - if only LACS weren't so exclusive


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok I came in ready to be disappointed and flame the thread, but damn dude......that sh!t is legit. :O


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 1, 2014)

HOLY DICK! That is awesome!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll take 10!!!!!!!



JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Pau Ferro fingerboard/headstock?



 It almost looks like Suhr made the fretboard.

-Curly Maple top/Mahogany body
-Maple/Purpleheart neck
-Pau Ferro fretboard
-Seymour Duncan Sentient (Neck)
-Seymour Duncan Distortion SH-6 (Bridge)
-Gibraltar II-7 Bridge


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Apr 1, 2014)

Is that a standard RG style or RGD or is it... NEW?!


----------



## AnavarOfficial (Apr 1, 2014)

great

now i need clean pants!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 1, 2014)

Beveled RGA.

EDIT: Much like Jake Bowen's new Titan.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 1, 2014)

9 replies and no gibralter hate? I'm so proud of you guys! <3

I kid, I kid. That is one sick puppy.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not normally one for red/sunburst/etc. finishes, but that looks sweet!


----------



## greeny (Apr 1, 2014)

What do you think of the Gibraltar-II bridge? I haven't had a chance to try one yet.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice! Id take one


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes Please!


----------



## Watty (Apr 1, 2014)

MStriewski said:


> 9 replies and no gibralter hate? I'm so proud of you guys! <3
> 
> I kid, I kid. That is one sick puppy.



That's precisely what I came here to say....Hipshot/Hannes or bust.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 2, 2014)

*tears*
It's flippin' beautiful.

If this is the definition of a dick, then I am feeling uber gay right now.


----------



## DarkNoon (Apr 2, 2014)

Take the symbol out from the bottom and I'd drop many a Benjamin on it.

I want their custom shop way too badly. Open to public now!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Holy dicks, indeed!  That guitar is sleek and sexy as f*ck!


----------



## ovlott (Apr 2, 2014)

That is the sexiest LACS I've ever seen


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd rock the crap out of that, Gibralter or no. I dig it.


----------



## yuvioh (Apr 2, 2014)

WHOA!


----------



## Jebe- (Apr 2, 2014)

MStriewski said:


> 9 replies and no gibralter hate? I'm so proud of you guys! <3
> 
> I kid, I kid. That is one sick puppy.



I haven't tried any guitars with that specific Gibraltar model, but it somehow gives me a cheap vibe every time I see it on a guitar. I don't know is it shape or just the look of it that gives me the impression. Sweet guitar regardless!

Maple/purpleheart and a painted neck? Y u do dis?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 2, 2014)

Watty said:


> That's precisely what I came here to say....Hipshot/Hannes or bust.



Why? Have you tried that particular bridge?
There are plenty around. There are also plenty of people that think the Hannes is a bit fiddly and cheap.

This shit is getting as bad as the inexplicable basswood hate


----------



## Letuchy (Apr 2, 2014)

WOW. Very exotic IBBY


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## Ale (Apr 2, 2014)

If only it was loaded with a Hipshot ...


----------



## Forkface (Apr 2, 2014)

i dont get it.

would it be so hard for ibanez to make a production model like this? 
im not asking for same caliber woods or components. but something that remotely resembles this?

this is among the most beautiful ibanez ive seen.


----------



## Coreysaur (Apr 2, 2014)

I think those artists are doing this on purpose - teasing us and then leaving us with our dicks in our hands because we can't get some.


----------



## fortisursus (Apr 2, 2014)

Sexiest LACS I've ever seen


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2014)

Are you sure that's an RGA? Looks like it only has RGA bevels... I wish they made all RGs like that.

Edit: Never mind. The top does look slightly arched


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow - just wow.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! What a nice Duvell!!




...wait...


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Apr 2, 2014)

WOW


----------



## Chrisjd (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, insanely gorgeous.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Apr 2, 2014)

not too unlike his 8-string RGA he got a while back, but more red! very SHWING!


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the neck!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Apr 2, 2014)

HOLY!!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 2, 2014)

Francesco has some of the best taste in guitars of any Ibanez endorsee. Sig model nao plz.








And the gibraltar ain't bad...


----------



## TraE (Apr 2, 2014)

Gahhh.. so sick


----------



## s4tch (Apr 2, 2014)

The newest low profile Gibraltar bridge looks quite good in black actually.


----------



## isispelican (Apr 2, 2014)

....


----------



## Edika (Apr 2, 2014)

There seems to be starting a trend of having some stained top with mat black painted backs and necks. While some guitars seem off this particular looks really cool!


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 2, 2014)

*vomits blood


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 2, 2014)

Nicest Ibanez ever...yeah I think so


----------



## Deep Blue (Apr 2, 2014)

HOT DAMN


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 2, 2014)

That 8 is super sick looking. I have never played a Gibraltar bridge, but what happened with the Tight-End R bridges? Why do they use them on so few models and are putting the Gibraltars on everything? They must be cheaper to produce or something like that.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Apr 2, 2014)

Man, that is just classy as hell.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Apr 2, 2014)

I love it.. so not flashy yet so unique... BEAUTIFUL!

EDIT: 300TH POST!!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2014)

Good ....ing god.


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 3, 2014)

Squirt ~

Been getting burnt out on red bursts in general. Not that one though.


----------



## Genome (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## infernalservice (Apr 3, 2014)

Not digging the painted neck or logo under the bridge, but the satin finish on that burst was a good call.


----------



## andawe (Apr 22, 2014)

Got to see this one live last night at the Butcher Babies/Devil You Know/Black Label Society show. Awesome guitar, killer player.


----------



## newfinator (Apr 22, 2014)

That's very light coloured pau ferro. My pau ferro neck looks like dark chocolate.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 22, 2014)

andawe said:


> Got to see this one live last night at the Butcher Babies/Devil You Know/Black Label Society show. Awesome guitar, killer player.



I saw it at the Boise stop before yours, freakin' amazing guitar, live tone, and band in general!


----------



## musicaldeath (Apr 22, 2014)

DJOD approves of this.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 22, 2014)

newfinator said:


> That's very light coloured pau ferro. My pau ferro neck looks like dark chocolate.



You got a rarity, pau ferro is almost never that dark


----------



## illimmigrant (Apr 22, 2014)

I have not seen an ibanez in a long time that made me go "wow." This one looks really amazing


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 23, 2014)

The gibralters only problem is on cheaper models the sides of the bridge sit higher than the saddles so its uncomfortable and your hand catches the edge alot. But with the nicer models like this one the bridge actually is recessed in the body so the saddles sit slightly higher than the edges. its almost more comfy than a hipshot.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Apr 23, 2014)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> The gibralters only problem is on *older* models the sides of the bridge sit higher than the saddles so its uncomfortable and your hand catches the edge alot. But with the *new* models like this one the bridge actually is *not the same bridge that I've tried before or heard about*.



fix'd

This is the new gibraltar bridge, they updated the old one to solve the problem you had with the edge of the bridge. If you look at any of the 2014 Ibanez models with gibraltars they will have this.

Such as the new Ibanez baritone


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 23, 2014)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> fix'd
> 
> This is the new gibraltar bridge, they updated the old one to solve the problem you had with the edge of the bridge. If you look at any of the 2014 Ibanez models with gibraltars they will have this.
> 
> Such as the new Ibanez baritone



That is very good news. Also, ibby baritone?!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 2, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but is that knob black? or cosmo and it just looks black? I want a black one for my RG7! hahaha


okay, very amazing guitar!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 2, 2014)

DiezelMonster said:


> I know this is an old thread but is that knob black? or cosmo and it just looks black? I want a black one for my RG7! hahaha
> 
> 
> okay, very amazing guitar!



Yes, they are straight black. I have a pair myself (or had, may have sold them on another guitar at this point). Any Ibanez dealer that can order parts can order them.


----------



## ihunda (Aug 2, 2014)

Except for the symbol this is extreme GAS inducing!


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 2, 2014)

Its nice...but I'm not really moist.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 2, 2014)

It's the prestige knob with the rubber grip that is 5 pieces? The only ones I've seen and can find on the Ibanez parts site are cosmo black. I ordered two...$27 HA and they came in cosmo only. It looks like the same knob that is on an RGD2127z

http://www.long-mcquade.com/files/20839/lg_RGD2127FX_ISH_00_01_CU_Body_knobs.jpg

I dunno. I want that in straight black.



HighGain510 said:


> Yes, they are straight black. I have a pair myself (or had, may have sold them on another guitar at this point). Any Ibanez dealer that can order parts can order them.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 2, 2014)

DiezelMonster said:


> It's the prestige knob with the rubber grip that is 5 pieces? The only ones I've seen and can find on the Ibanez parts site are cosmo black. I ordered two...$27 HA and they came in cosmo only. It looks like the same knob that is on an RGD2127z
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/files/20839/lg_RGD2127FX_ISH_00_01_CU_Body_knobs.jpg
> 
> I dunno. I want that in straight black.



The part is called an Ibanez "collet knob". Go to any Ibanez dealer and they should be able to order black. They make them in Black, Cosmo and Chrome. I know, I've bought all three.  Not going to scour for the part number but I'm sure the dealer taking your order can help you there.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay found it. Didn't before because i only searched by model of guitar not by category of parts. Thanks! Ordered!


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy balls how did I miss this NGD?
Happy few month old killer ibanez day!


----------



## Syriel (Aug 3, 2014)

I like it, but I want his 30 Fret 7 string more.


----------



## SonicBlur (Aug 3, 2014)

This guitar makes my pants tight in the crotch region.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 3, 2014)

his Axe is sick as seen here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS4YLqoR6ao


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 3, 2014)

So beautiful


----------



## MikeH (Aug 4, 2014)

TremontiFan16 said:


> Holy balls how did I miss this NGD?
> Happy few month old killer ibanez day!



Not mine. I wish.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 4, 2014)

That is one of the nicest LACS I've ever seen. And the 8 in the video is LACS too? Damn.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 4, 2014)

I could't be bothered to go through the whole thread due to lack of time, so sorry if this has already been stated.

But&#8230;

Why the hell paint the neck of a bolt on guitar?
Especially when its maple and purple heart.

Thats my biggest dig against the EBMM JPM models. Why would you do that, just&#8230; why? its like putting a Bra on a Bull, it just doesn't make sense to me.

Unless you're trying to cover for cheep wood. Anyway, maybe I'm weird.

Other than that, and that guitar is freaking sweet.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Meh, some people prefer certain woods for their weight, feel, and/or perceived tonal qualities rather than for their aesthetics. I've never had any contact with purpleheart guitars, but, if I liked the feel of it and decided to get a guitar with it, I would likely cover it with paint as well, as I'm not particularly fan of its looks. I only like how it looks when it's used in certain ways (ways which, mind you, I don't know the nature of).

For this particular guitar, I think it's damn near perfect as it is. That manufactured-in-a-lab sort of look of the matte black neck gives the back a lot of contrast with the beautifully organic front of the guitar. That's one of the main qualities of that guitar that attracts me to it.


----------



## chris9 (Aug 5, 2014)

stunning guitar horrible looking bridge they need to use hipshots


----------



## SonicBlur (Aug 6, 2014)

chris9 said:


> stunning guitar horrible looking bridge they need to use hipshots


I agree! I love the Hipshot on my KM-7...I wish more guitars used them.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 6, 2014)

Damn that thing is incredible


----------



## rjg3000 (Aug 6, 2014)

That has to be the best Ibanez I've ever seen in my entire life. Absolutely stunning! Love the cutaways.


----------

